# Schlechte Bildqualität beim Batch-Konvetieren per IrfanView - Alternative?



## Counti (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich Bilder per IrfanView konvertiere (Bildgröße verkleinere) ist selbst wenn ich die Qualität (eine JPEGs) auf 100 Prozent stelle, die Bildqualität immer deutlich schlechter als wenn ich das Bild per Hand in meinem alten Photoshop CS per Hand mache. Das gilt selbst dann wenn ich bei Photoshop unter "für Web speichern" gerade mal 60 Prozent angebe.

Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick bei IrfanView? Resample Funktion ist an. Selbst wenn ich die Bilder per PHP Skript verkleinere sehen sie deutlich besser aus, als bei IrfanView.
Gibt es gute Alternativen zu IrfanView wenn man mal schnell 200 Bilder verkleinern muss und eine SEHR GUTE Qualität benötigt? :/


----------

